# Trails im Taunus gesucht...



## BUWiMO.2 (9. Januar 2010)

Hey,

meine Frage ist, ob ihr mir Tourenvorschläge, bzw. Trails im Taunus empfehlen könnt. Ab dem Großen Feldberg, Fuchstanz, Sandplacken etc. Da ich mich da oben noch nicht so genau auskenne, und jetzt mal ger'n die Gegend Erkunde würde, um dann im Sommer die Trails richtig nutzen zu können.

Wäre Lieb wenn ihr mit ein paar Trails verraten würdet.


----------



## drinkandbike (9. Januar 2010)

fahr mal bei den Mädels von - Afterworkbiken - mit. Sind hier im Frankfurt Teil aktiv. Da wird dir der Taunus in allen Facetten gezeigt. Und du bekommst auch noch einwenig Kondition.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (9. Januar 2010)

jopp.. verraten ist nicht.. fahr halt mal mit...


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (10. Januar 2010)

Erklären ist immer blöd. "Da an der Kreuzung links, dann den nächsten mittelgroßen Weg recht rein und dann nach ein paar Metern wieder rechts..."Entweder selber suchen (Topographische Freizeitkarte hilft) oder den Locals anschließen. Wobei dir gesagt sei, daß der Taunus nicht nur aus der im Sommer sehr überlaufenen Hot-Spot Region rund um Feldi, Fuxi und Sandplacken besteht.


----------



## Konaschaf (10. Januar 2010)

Ich stelle mit Julian in der Bike-Ausgabe, die Anfang Februar erscheint ein paar Touren vor....
Ansonsten auch immer eine gute Plattform (mittlerweile nicht mehr für DH) ist www.wheelsoverfrankfurt.de
Auch die AWB-Gruppe hier im Forum ist zu Empfehlen.


----------



## .t1mo (18. Januar 2010)

Konaschaf schrieb:


> Ich stelle mit Julian in der Bike-Ausgabe, die Anfang Februar erscheint ein paar Touren vor....



Sehr geil, danke für den Tip!


----------



## Konaschaf (18. Januar 2010)

Bitte, kein Thema - ich hab zwar noch keinen Plan, wie der Artikel aufgebaut sein wird, aber es wird bestimmt was dabei sein.
die eine Hauptroute kann und soll ja eh nach Belieben ergänzt und erweitert werden.
Ansonsten halt einfach noch mal PN oder hier rein.


----------



## .t1mo (19. Januar 2010)

Ist wirklich mal ein Grund die Bike zu kaufen 

Freu mich drauf! Sobal es das Wetter zulässt und die ersten Tagestouren des Jahres anstehen verschlägt es mich mit Sicherheit auch wieder in den Taunus. Trailtips am und um den Feldberg sind da immer willkommen.


----------



## Konaschaf (20. Januar 2010)

Na dann wirds dich sicher freuen, dass wir uns nicht nur auf den Taunus fixiert haben, sondern auch im Odenwald etc waren....also Abwechslung ist garantiert !


----------



## karsten13 (6. Februar 2010)

... also ... ich habe den Bike-Artikel jetzt 3x gelesen. Bin gespannt auf eure Kommentare.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## dschugaschwili (6. Februar 2010)

kann mal jemand den artikel hierrein kopieren? das blatt ist einfach zu schlecht das ich dafür geld ausgeben werde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (6. Februar 2010)

an der tanke gibts die 03er ausgaben aber noch nicht. 09.februar.

radladen?


----------



## trek 6500 (6. Februar 2010)

..bei uns gibts die erst immer am 12. februar ...


----------



## .t1mo (8. Februar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> ... also ... ich habe den Bike-Artikel jetzt 3x gelesen. Bin gespannt auf eure Kommentare.
> 
> Gruss,
> 
> Karsten.



Und Dein Fazit? Für uns nicht Abonnenten sicherlich nicht uninteressant


----------



## theobviousfaker (8. Februar 2010)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> fahr mal bei den *Mädels* von - Afterworkbiken - mit.



Hey! Pass auf!


----------



## Konaschaf (8. Februar 2010)

Ich hab meine Ausgabe beim HiBike gekauft, die hatten 'se am Freitag schon....
Finds gut geschrieben, Julian hat den Artikel sehr schön inne Story verpackt.
Die Tourenbeschreibungen helfen zu orientieren, man kann einen Teil der Touren auch Nachfahren (mit Roadbook) - allerdings nicht im Taunus. Darüber gibts nur ne Kurzbeschreibung meinerseits. Auch vom Interview zur Trailsituation ist einiges gekürzt worden...leider.

Zu lesen ist der Artikel unter www.woffm.de - Projekte -Streckenlegalisierung im Taunus - Bike Artikel...
Schreibt mal was ihr vom Artikel haltet, wenn ihr ihn gelesen habt...

Danke und Gruß,
Alex


----------



## karsten13 (8. Februar 2010)

Konaschaf schrieb:


> Finds gut geschrieben, Julian hat den Artikel sehr schön inne Story verpackt.



das stimmt - Frankfurt wird ja eh immer unterschätzt, so auch beim Biken ...



Konaschaf schrieb:


> Die Tourenbeschreibungen helfen zu orientieren, man kann einen Teil der Touren auch Nachfahren (mit Roadbook) - allerdings nicht im Taunus. Darüber gibts nur ne Kurzbeschreibung meinerseits. Auch vom Interview zur Trailsituation ist einiges gekürzt worden...leider.



Der Artikel ist aus meiner Sicht zu überfrachtet. 


nette Geschichte vom Umzug M --> F
zu viele "Reviere": Taunus, Spessart, Odenwald und Vilbeler Stadtwald
Trailsituation im Taunus

Das kann ein Artikel gar nicht befriedigend abarbeiten. Somit kommt das Biken im Taunus viel zu kurz, die übrigen Gebiete letzten Endes auch. Hier wäre die Konzentration auf den Taunus sinnvoll gewesen, ist eh das einzige Gebiet, das mit dem Rad selbst erreichbar ist. 

Das Thema Trailsituation ist ein Riesenthema für sich, das sollte man in einem "Frankfurt City Guide" auch nicht ausführlicher erwähnen als geschehen.



.t1mo schrieb:


> Trailtips am und um den Feldberg sind da immer willkommen.



Völlige Fehlanzeige. Statt der 3,5 Seiten Tourenbeschreibungen (sind für mich Platzverschwendung im Heft) hätte man die Touren besser als GPS-Download angeboten, dann hätte .t1mo u.a. auch was davon gehabt.

Soweit der kritische Teil, vielleicht hab ich als Frankfurter einfach zuviel erwartet?

Wenn es das Ziel des Artikels war, ein wenig zu unterhalten und Nicht-Frankfurtern das Bike-Gebiet etwas schmackhaft zu machen, so hat er  dies erreicht.

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (9. Februar 2010)

drinkandbike schrieb:


> fahr mal bei den Mädels von - Afterworkbiken - mit. Sind hier im Frankfurt Teil aktiv. Da wird dir der Taunus in allen Facetten gezeigt. Und du bekommst auch noch einwenig Kondition.


Fühle mich da angesprochen und muss sagen THX 

Ein Kommentar zum Artikel zu geben, fällt mir ehrlich gesagt schwer bzw. die richtigen Worte dafür zu finden. Ich versuche es trotzdem. 

Nun, es ist für mich unmöglich herauszufinden, welche Intentionen eine "City Guide Reihe" bei der BIKE verfolgt, dafür lese ich die Zeitschrift einfach nie. Ebenso fällt es auch schwer zu sagen, ob (irgendwelche) Standards (Detailgrad, verfügbare Seitenanzahl, deskriptiver oder Roman-Schreibstil) erfüllt worden sind oder nicht, um den Artikel mal objektiv zu beurteilen. Von daher bitte alles mit "Vorsicht geniessen"... das ein Mal Vorweg...

Angenommen, der Artikel soll wirklich Biker dazu bewegen, sich ein Mal in den Taunus aufzumachen, dann hat es aus meiner Sicht leider nicht geschafft. Dazu fehlt schlicht und einfach die notwendige Detailtiefe (m. E.), um jmd. von Außerhalb, für eine Reise in die Region zu begeistern. 

Ich bin mittlerweile in vielen Ecken der Republik gewesen (als Tourist, nicht als Biker), und wenn ich darüber nachdenke, welche Gründe mich für die eine oder andere Reise bewogen haben, dann sind es in den meisten Fällen, Sachen wie z. B. Party-Möglichkeiten, Infrastruktur in Verbindung mit Unterkunftsmöglichkeiten, Sehenswürdigkeiten sowie der Preis etc. gewesen. 

Was würde mich als Biker also an der Region Taunus interessieren? stellt sich für mich die Frage. Nun, eigentlich genau das Gleiche, was mich auch an Südtirol oder Mallorca interessiert. Also wo komme ich unter, wie weit habe ich vom Flughafen/HBf zum Ziel, welches Wetter herrscht dort zu der Jahreszeit, wo kann ich etwas Essen gehen oder einkaufen, was kostet mich der ganze Spaß und dann vor allem, was gibt es für Strecken (gibt es Informationsbüros/Kartenmaterial/GPS/Foren etc.) und welcher konditioneller und technischer Anspruch liegt bei den Strecken vor??? 

Dies also auf die Region angewandt, hätte ich mir Aussagen wie z. B. super Anbindung mit öffentl. Verkehrsmitteln von FFm bis zur Hohemark im 30 Minutentakt (erinnert mich ein bisschen an die Eddie Rede "...in 10 Minuten am Münchener Hbf..." so bescheuert es auch klingen mag, aber das ist das was viele interessiert), günstige Pensionen im Umland, im Sommer herrliches Wetter mit angenehmen Temperaturen im Wald, nette Einkehrmöglichkeiten, und jetzt das wesentliche, sowohl konditionell, als auch technisch anspruchsvolle Trails bis S2+ sind vorhanden! Eine sinnvolle Zusammenstellung (wie überall) ist natürlich nur mit Hilfe von Locals mit guter Ortskenntnis möglich, doch die können relativ leicht in den Foren gefunden werden... Ich führe z. B. mittlerweile zwei mal im Jahr eine Gruppe von Jungs aus Holland, und die bekommen ihr Grinsen nur wahrlich schwer aus dem Gesicht, wenn sie am Sonntag von der Hohemark abreisen (und das mache ich just for fun).

Vielleicht liegt es auch einfach daran, dass ich mittlerweile in den Taunus vernarrt bin. Anderseits, wenn ich mir überlege, wie viele Kombinationsmöglichkeiten der einzelnen Verbindungsstücke geben kann, dann, tsja... dann habe ich noch eine ganze Menge "Arbeit" vor mir. 

In diesem Sinne

GOOD NIGHT AND GOOD RIDE

Everstyle


----------



## sipaq (9. Februar 2010)

Der Artikel ist meines Erachtens gut dafÃ¼r geeignet um Neu-Frankfurtern zu zeigen, dass Sie hier ein richtig geiles MTB-Revier haben, dessen Erkundung sich lohnt.

Als Revier-Guide fÃ¼r den Taunus war der Artikel meines Erachtens nicht gedacht und sowas kann man dann auch nicht erwarten. Sowas gab es von der Bike allerdings schon mal in der Ausgabe 05/2006. Der entsprechende Artikel kostet leider inzwischen wieder 2â¬. Ich hab ihn mir vor ein paar Monaten mal runtergeladen als er noch kostenlos war.

Wer mÃ¶chte kann ihn gerne bekommen (einfach PM mit E-Mail-Adresse an mich). Ãffentlich zum Download werde ich ihn aber nicht anbieten, um potentiellen Ãrger mit der BIKE zu vermeiden.


----------



## prodigy (9. Februar 2010)

Was mir etwas suspekt ist, sind die Tourenbeschreibungen in dem City Guide Frankfurt Bericht.

Tour 4 und 6 sind auf Seite 148 und 150 als Roadbook beschrieben.
Danach kommen noch zwei Seite bis zum Ende der Zeitschrift, die sich aber mit was anderem beschäftigen.

Bei Tour 1, 2 ,3 und 5 sind auf Seite 146 und 147 nur die Kurzbeschreibungen hinterlegt.

Vielleicht kapier ich es nur nicht, aber eine nachfahren der  "Touren der Profis"  ist damit nicht möglich. (was aber auch vielleicht gar nicht gewollt ist??


----------



## Konaschaf (9. Februar 2010)

Hmm, sagen wir es mal so - der Artikel soll ja nur eine Orientierung bieten und auch auf unser Trail-Problem hinweisen.
Was die Bad Vilbel Runde, die Frankenstein Tour und Touren am Feldberg/ Taunus angeht kann ich gerne mitfahren und "guiden".
Das Problem mit den GPS-Daten war, das nicht alle Touren mit GPS gefahren wurden - ich meine aber einige sollten im Internet als Download verfügbar sein , bin aber nicht sicher.
Eure Kritik (für die ich euch sehr dankbar bin) werde ich mal weitergeben und beim nächstem Mal beachten wenn nochmal so ein Projekt ansteht


----------



## karsten13 (9. Februar 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Als Revier-Guide für den Taunus war der Artikel meines Erachtens nicht gedacht und sowas kann man dann auch nicht erwarten.



genau das wirft die eigentliche Frage @Konaschaf auf: Mit welcher Zielsetzung wurde der Artikel geschrieben, wie lautete der Auftrag?

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## sipaq (10. Februar 2010)

karsten13 schrieb:


> genau das wirft die eigentliche Frage @Konaschaf auf: Mit welcher Zielsetzung wurde der Artikel geschrieben, wie lautete der Auftrag?


Ich heiße zwar nicht Konaschaf, aber das steht doch schon in der Überschrift des Artikels "Cityguide Frankfurt". Und Frankfurt hat eben mehr zu bieten, als nur den Taunus, eben auch noch


Spessart
Odenwald
Vilbeler Wald
Flughafenumrundungen
diverse Dirt-Spots in Ginnheim, Kronberg und den Mini-Bike-Park in Mörfelden-Walldorf
Zuguterletzt sollte man auch noch erwähnen, dass es manch einen hier ja auch nochmal nach Bad Kreuznach oder in die Vogelsberg-Region verschlägt. Das ist ja alles aus Frankfurt gut und schnell zu erreichen. Insofern bietet der Artikel wirklich noch zu wenig


----------



## Lucafabian (10. Februar 2010)

weiß nicht obs gut ist derzeit werbung für unser hausrevier zu machen, vielleicht ists aber auch gerade gut...

...je  größer die konflikte je größer der druck zu handeln!


----------



## Konaschaf (10. Februar 2010)

Das ist richtig, der Artikel hätte noch 10 Seiten locker länger sein können - das Material wäre ja da....
Leider war Julian da sehr limitiert.
Die Zielsetzung ? "Hmm, sagen wir es mal so - der Artikel soll ja nur eine Orientierung bieten und auch auf unser Trail-Problem hinweisen." - das war die Zielsetzung.
Frankfurt soll halt einfach nicht belächelt werden wenns ums Thema MTB geht.
Meine Zielsetzung war ganz klar - Verein darstellen, auf Probleme aufmerksam machen, evtl das ein oder andere potenzielle Mitglied ansprechen.
Sipaq hats exakt erfasst.


----------



## .t1mo (12. Februar 2010)

Everstyle schrieb:


> Ich führe z. B. mittlerweile zwei mal im Jahr eine Gruppe von Jungs aus Holland, und die bekommen ihr Grinsen nur wahrlich schwer aus dem Gesicht, wenn sie am Sonntag von der Hohemark abreisen (und das mache ich just for fun).



Nur Holländer? Ich habe vergangenen Sommer mal eine Gruppe Engländer am Feldberg getroffen, die waren auch durchaus alle sehr sehr gut gelaunt als sie vom Sandplacken aus hochgestampelt sind 

Warst Du hier evlt. Guide?

btw. hoffe ich, am Wochenende endlich den Artikel lesen zu können. Zum biken ist das Wetter ja mal wieder zu bescheiden...


----------



## Everstyle (13. Februar 2010)

Nein, die nicht. Vermutlich waren das einfach irgendwelche internationale Finanzfuzzis aus FFm hier, die die Arbeit nach Deutschland verschlagen hat.  Dafür habe ich aber ne Truppe von Schweizern durch den Taunus geführt. War auch witzig... (http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=390001).

Gruß

E.style

PS Taunus rulez!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (15. Februar 2010)

Das wäre allerdings auch zu geil gewesen 

Mittlerweile habe ich es dann auch endlich mal geschafft den Artikel zu lesen. Gut geschrieben ist er zweifelsohne und, wenn ich nicht aus dem Taunus kommen würde, dann hätte der Bericht sicherlich Interesse geweckt und ich würde über eine Reise dahin nachdenken.

Da ich aber aus dem Taunus komme hätte ich mich einfach mehr über konkrete Touren gefreut aber das wäre sicherlich zu schwierig gewesen in den Artikel unterzubringen.

Gibt es denn sonst irgendeine Möglichkeit zu erfahren wo die Einstiege (vom Feldberg aus gesehen) in die legalen Trails sind?


----------



## sipaq (15. Februar 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Gibt es denn sonst irgendeine Möglichkeit zu erfahren wo die Einstiege (vom Feldberg aus gesehen) in die legalen Trails sind?


Einfach bei uns mitfahren.


----------



## .t1mo (15. Februar 2010)

Danke für das Angebot! Da werde ich dann wohl, sobald das Wetter wieder erträglich ist, drauf zurückkommen


----------



## Everstyle (15. Februar 2010)

sipaq schrieb:


> Einfach bei uns mitfahren.


Genau  

Denn, wenn es darum geht: ziemlich unkompliziert nette Biker und interessante neue Wege kennen zu lernen, Du ein Intersse an CrossCountry Touren hast, dein Startpunkt dabei die Hohemark ist und du bereits etwas an Kondition und Fahrtechnik hast, dann bist du bei uns genau richtig!

Gruß

E.style


----------



## .t1mo (23. Februar 2010)

Hmm kann mir jemand kurz beschreiben, wo der Trail liegt, der im Bericht mit dem Nebel-Bild beschrieben ist?


----------



## karsten13 (23. Februar 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Hmm kann mir jemand kurz beschreiben, wo der Trail liegt, der im Bericht mit dem Nebel-Bild beschrieben ist?



steht doch dabei: "Feldbergtrail" 

Sollte der X-Trail = Brunhildispfad sein ...

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## Konaschaf (24. Februar 2010)

Da liegste richtig.


----------



## .t1mo (24. Februar 2010)

Ok - kann mir vllt. auch jemand ganz blöd sagen wo ich oben am Gipfel hin muss damit ich den Trail fahre?


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (24. Februar 2010)

So groß ist das Gipfelplateau ja nun wirklich nicht..... Augen auf beim Radln. 

Links vom Brunhildisfelsen gehts runter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## The Brian (25. Februar 2010)

naja, der trail ist ja nicht ausgeschildert....

Geht links direkt neben der (Aussichts-)bank (Bank ganz links vom B.-felsen)los. Kreutzt nach ein paar Metern die Skipiste.

Macht Spaß, auf jeden Fall mal fahren.

Viel Spaß.


----------



## .t1mo (25. Februar 2010)

Danke, dann denke ich, dass ich weiß wo er ist... jetzt muss nur noch der Schnee weg


----------



## Torpedo64 (26. Februar 2010)

Der Weg ist ein Wanderweg und die Spaziergänger sollten demnach berücksichtigt werden. Also bitte nicht aggresiv dort runter heizen


----------



## wissefux (26. Februar 2010)

Torpedo64 schrieb:


> Der Weg ist ein Wanderweg und die Spaziergänger sollten demnach berücksichtigt werden. Also bitte nicht aggresiv dort runter heizen



wenn man den *hoch* fährt, hat man die fußgänger auf seiner seite und bisher hat noch jeder freiwillig platz gemacht


----------



## .t1mo (26. Februar 2010)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es der Weg ist aber, wenn man die Skipiste vom Gipfel aus sieht, dann ist etwa in der Mitte dieser ein breiter Weg, diesem dann weiter nach links gefolgt geht nach 300-400 auf der linken Seite ein recht verwurzelter weg gen Gipfel... ist es dieser? Ich hab echt kein Plan


----------



## karsten13 (26. Februar 2010)

.t1mo schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob es der Weg ist aber, wenn man die Skipiste vom Gipfel aus sieht, dann ist etwa in der Mitte dieser ein breiter Weg, diesem dann weiter nach links gefolgt geht nach 300-400 auf der linken Seite ein recht verwurzelter weg gen Gipfel... ist es dieser?



denke ja.



.t1mo schrieb:


> Ich hab echt kein Plan



fällt aber kaum auf 

Vielleicht hilft ja der Anhang, der Trail geht vom Brunhildisstein zur Weilquelle, also von rechts oben nach links unten  

Gruss,

Karsten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .t1mo (1. März 2010)

Das scheint dann wirklich der Weg zu sein. Hoffentlich macht er runter mehr Spass als hoch, denn das war ein ganz schönes geknorze


----------



## blackleaf (7. März 2010)

Hallo Frankfurter,

ich bin die nächsten 2 Wochen in Frankfurt und bin am überlegen, ob ich mein Freerider mitnehmen soll. Würde sich jemand als Guide anbieten? Ich kenn mich leider gar nicht aus...
Wie lang brauch ich von Bockenheim zum nächsten Trail?

Beste Grüße JUlian


----------



## Everstyle (7. März 2010)

Servus, bin jetzt kein Freireiter, das ist aber auch egal, denn im Moment wirst du eher das Problem haben, dass die Wege ziemlich unangenehm zu fahren sind. Siehe auch hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=6909105#post6909105 Ansonsten eher bei den Freireitern im Thread nachfragen.

Gruß

Everstyle


----------



## .t1mo (8. März 2010)

Für das kommende Wochenende ist auch erneut Schneefall angesagt. Welch toller Start in die Saison


----------



## thefunk (16. Juni 2010)

Guude,
mich verschlägts am Wochenende 19./20.06. mit Freundin ins Hessenland auf ein fragwürdiges Abi-Treff.
Wollten am Samstag aber vorher noch eine Runde drehen und der Dominik von den AWB Radlern hat mich an Euch verwiesen. Hat jemand Zeit und Lust, uns ne Tour am Feldberg zu zeigen? 
Vorlieben: Maximum an Trails mit tollem Flow, aber nicht allzu schwer für die Dame (bis S3). Solls ja laut Bike-Artikel geben...
Wär super wenn was zsam geht!
Rock on, 
Tobi


----------



## x-rossi (16. Juni 2010)

hallo Tobi,

tour-guide Everstyle schustert meiner meinung nach immer die flüssigsten touren und besten trails im taunus aneinander.

kommenden samstag startet er eine tour um 09:00 ab parkplatz hohemark.

solltet ihr direkt aus frankfurt-city kommen, könnt ihr direkt mit der U3 ab zeil/hauptwache bis zur endhaltestelle hohemark fahren. die ankunftszeit passt gut mit der tourstartzeit zusammen.

das gute an den touren rund um den feldberg ist, dass man zu jeder zeit bei konditionsproblemen die tour abbrechen und über die gut ausgeschilderten forstautobahnen zum startpunkt zurück finden kann.

das heißt, die startzeit ist kaum verhandelbar, tourende dagegen schon.

bitte hier weiter lesen: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7263039#post7263039


----------



## TakeARide (20. Oktober 2010)

Servus Leute, bin neu in diesem Forum und dieser Gegend (Taunus). Ich wollte mal fragen was genau im Vilbler Wald zu finden ist? 



sipaq schrieb:


> Spessart
> Odenwald
> Vilbeler Wald
> Flughafenumrundungen
> diverse Dirt-Spots in Ginnheim, Kronberg und den Mini-Bike-Park in Mörfelden-Walldorf




Gruß Mo


----------



## sipaq (20. Oktober 2010)

TakeARide schrieb:


> Servus Leute, bin neu in diesem Forum und dieser Gegend (Taunus). Ich wollte mal fragen was genau im Vilbler Wald zu finden ist?


Mach am besten mal einen neuen Thread auf, damit Deine Frage auch gefunden wird. Dann findet sich dort sicher auch jemand, der Dir mal den einen oder anderen Trail dort zeigen kann.


----------



## TakeARide (22. Oktober 2010)

Danke für den Tipp, bin aber schon fündig geworden 

Gruß


----------



## Wetteraua_Baua (22. März 2015)

Hey, ich will demnächst mit einem Kumpel ein paar Touren im Taunus machen (war bis jetzt nur an Winterstein und Altkönig), da er leider nicht so auf verblockte Trails steht, suche ich jetzt nach Abfahrten mit viel flow (gerne auch mit ein Paar Anliegern etc  ).
Nach STS sollten es also hauptsächlich s1 sein...kennt da jemand was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockscient01 (25. April 2015)

Hi,

auf GPSIES sind ein paar trails in der "Sigma Cyclemap" verzeichnet, mit Single-Trail-Skaleneinteilung:
http://www.gpsies.com/#15_50.20988105569932_8.479256629943848_sigmaCycle

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Tiefdruck1 (25. April 2015)

Dann eher Platte bei Wiesbaden


----------



## Speedskater (23. Mai 2015)

Moin,

wir werden Morgen einen Ausritt in den Taunus unternehmen, wobei wir diverse Trails abreiten.

Mehr Information gibts hier.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-...ffenbach-teil-2.434736/page-237#post-12958735

Gruß
Armin


----------



## epic-mtb (14. Dezember 2016)

Hallo!

Wir Hebbocher (ca. 10-20 Personen)  von unterhalb des Engelbergs bei Miltenberg planen eine Zweitages-Tour im Juli 2017 in den Taunus. 
Unsere Vorstellungen sind:
1. Tag Anfahrt mit PKW  in den Taunus (hier wird ein Ort mit entsprechenden Unterkünften gesucht), von wo aus am Samstag (Start ca. 10 Uhr) und am Sonntag Tages-Touren möglich wären (max 1500 HM, max. 100 km) mit vielen Flowtrails, kein reine Down-Hill-Strecke oder Bike-Park. Samstag auf Sonntag ein wenig Abwechslung/Kneipen/Fest oder ähnlich wäre phantastisch. 
Wer kann da Vorschläge machen?
Danke
Gruß

Walter


----------



## orscheler (17. Februar 2017)

Hi Walter,

es kommt drauf an, wo Ihr im Taunus hin wollt. 
Im Lahntaunus/Westerwald wäre Nassau meine Empfehlung.
Im Hochtaunus Schmitten und im Rheingautaunus Schlangenbad oder Eltville wenn Ihr direkt am Rhein sein wollt.

Lahntaunus - teilweise recht steil, schöne einsame Trails  
Hochtaunus - Da sind die höchsten Gipfel des Taunus. Um den Feldberg herum recht voll.
Rheingautaunus - Der Rhein hat schon was.

Entsprechende Touren gibt in allen drei Gebieten.

Gruß

Orscheler


----------



## epic-mtb (18. Februar 2017)

Hallo Orscheler! 

Vielen, vielen Dank für das Feedback.
Wir haben uns letzte Woche für den Pfälzer Wald entschieden. 
Ich hoffe, wir können Dich eventuell 2018 nochmals kontaktieren. 

Ich kann wahrscheinlich eh nicht mitkommen, da ich seit gestern auf der REHA in Bad Soden-Salmünster bin. 
Fahrradsturz beim Versuch, Brötchen zu holen, direkt auf der Straße vor meiner Haustür. Straße war spiegelplatt (Blitzeis aufgrund Nebel).
Folge: Frakturen in der Hüftpfanne, bin jetzt mit einer Titan-Platte unterwegs. Ich hoffe, dass ich dieses Jahr wieder ohne Einschränkungen biken kann.


Nochmals vielen Dank.

Immer Gripp unter den Stollen

wünscht

Walter


----------

